# Anyone use cricket fitted diapers



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

One of the first cloth diapers I ever bought were crickets and I loooooved them but then they seemed to disapear but now I'm noticing them again. Were past the diapering stage with my 4 year old but are TTC and planning ahead. I'm really thinking of going with these as they seemed to fit what I needed so well. Anyone else use these? Like dislike? What covers do you use?


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

i have a few. maybe 2 cotton and 2 hemp? anyway, they're not recently bought, and I used them with bummis, and I liked them fine. I can't recall why I don't have more. The rest of my supply is kissaluvs and CPFs. oh well, maybe that helps a bit? ::


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

We have one hemp fleece one and really like it. It's VERY absorbent and I like the fit on DD.
We use only wool covers.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

If I remember right the only thing that was kinda "annoying" was the edging was kinda "frilly" which meant some tucking under covers are they still that way?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

By "frilly" do you mean that it's a serged style diaper versus turned & topstitched (like a Swaddlebees fitted, for example)? For us, the serged fit better in the thigh--DD has skinny thighs and we can never get a snug enough fit with T&T dipes...Just depends on your baby I guess.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

yes that, and I prefer serged as well I just kinda remember it seemed a little excessive but I still loved them and she was so little it could have looked like it was more cause of her size..


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I had some. Very absorbent. I'd put a Disana wool soaker over them.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah, I know the frilly issue. the serging looks great but is a bit stiff/bulky/crumpled either under the cover or, accidently, against baby's leg


----------

